# kleinbootstour am 2.12!!



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

So mache das mal bekannt evtl. hat ja noch einer lust und Zeit!!
Wir Torsk Ni-und meine wenigkeit werden am og. Termin mit Boot nach Dk fahren in die richtung Apenrader Bucht.
evtl. sind der NOK Angler-HD4 ever-und Torsk1 dabei,aber das hat Torsk Ni in arbeit!#6 
fischen wollen wir auf Dorsch und Mefo´s und falls zu finden Platte!
so jungs nun habt ihr zeit es euch zu überlegen(es ist eine geschüzte Bucht mit tefen bis zu 30m und viele Wracks vor ort wo sicher die Dicken lauern#6 
treffen ist denke ich mal bei mir am samstag morgen ( an der ausfahrt A7 -Flensburg/jarplund-Weding)rest per PM!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

*Jaaaaaa!!!!!!!*


----------



## Torsk1 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Hört sich Gut an!#6 
Wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.
Wo wollt ihr slippen?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

siehe Pm! ist kostenlos!!


----------



## Torsk1 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Is ja ne Geile Ecke da!!!
Hoffe nur noch das mein Plotter bis dahin da ist!!
NOK Angler bilden wir wieder ein Team?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

wenn das so ist fahre ich bei kai mit :q :q !dann könnte ich meine "nussschale" zu haus lassen|kopfkrat !


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Normal kein Problem- 
mal sehen vielleich kommt noch ein Kumpel von 
mir mit. (Der Henning vom Förde Treffen)

Ich hab 4 Meter mit 6 PS ich glaube Dein Kahn war 
auch nicht größer oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Dann können wir ja schonmal Sebastian ins 
Watt jagen zum Würmer buddeln :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

stimmt kai aber dann müsste ich mein bootshaus nicht aufräumen um ans kleine zu kommen ,mein grosser geht dienstag ausm wasser ins trockendock bei mir zu haus!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Alles klar verstanden- schaun ma mal


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

japp tel. ja noch#6


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

mir passt der 02. eher weniger ... #d
hab Konzert Karten für den 01.12. und wahrscheinlich komme ich dann erst nach hause wenn ich eigendlich für sowas aufstehen müßte ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

och neee Jörch... überlegs Dir nochmal 
vielleicht findest Du ja noch einen Weg.


----------



## wemmi02 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Was hab ich gesagt  der kommt nicht mit|krach:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mir passt der 02. eher weniger ... #d
> hab Konzert Karten für den 01.12. und wahrscheinlich komme ich dann erst nach hause wenn ich eigendlich für sowas aufstehen müßte ....


 
alles ausrede!!!hast ja nur schiss das ich dir alles weg fange:q :q


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> Was hab ich gesagt  der kommt nicht mit|krach:



muß ich das nun verstehen .... ;+ ... das du was gesagt haben solltest muß ich wohl überlesen haben ... |rolleyes
nee - wird nix ...der Ternim steht nun schon seit Wochen und bin da mit nem gaaaanz alten Kumpel unterwegs den ich höchstens 1-2 mal im Jahr sehe ... schon versprochen ... leider ...
hab die Woche noch Urlaub und werde garantiert irgendwie jeden Tag am Wasser ... momentan funzt es hervorragendst beim Barsch und Zander ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

echt schade Jörg


----------



## wemmi02 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Nee brauchste nicht verstehen
Ich hatte grad mit Torsk-Ni   gesprochen  darüber ob du kommst
und dann deine antwort   okay 
vieleicht beim nächsten mal
Gruß Norbert


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

aha nun versteht der Flensburger das auch!


----------



## Torsk1 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Kannst ja knallhart durchziehen und nach dem Konzert hochkommen:q .
Ach wat ich wünsche dir viel Spaß


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

los jungs reisst euch zusammen kommt mit!!


----------



## NOK Angler (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Sorry , aber ich muß leider passen , wird also nicht mit Watt und buddeln |uhoh: . Habe leider am 2. schon mit Ostseeangler87 ( aufpassen nicht Ostsee7 ! ) ein Boot von Neustadt gechartert. 

Aber habt ihr nicht lust statt daessen am 3. rauszufahren ??

Evtl kann ich da noch was ändern , aber nur evtl.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

nee da bin ich in Wester ohrstedt shit !!nimm den "87"er ostseeangler mit!!!torsk Ni kann am 3ten auch nicht!!


----------



## NOK Angler (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

hast PN #h . Zwei leute , ein Gedanke !


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

:m ja regle da was#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

MoinMoin!

Sauber bringt den 87iger mal mit 

Ich mach mit Norbert (wemmie02) ein "Nixfangteam" auf. 
Also müsstest Du wohl doch nochmal Deine Schüssel 
ausbuddeln Björn.
Wenn es Dir hilf kann ich aber am Freitag 
vorbeikommen und Dir helfen :q

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ein-zwei Stoßgebete in Richtung
Wetteralah abgeben und dann kann es los gehen!

Greetz

Kai


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Sauber bringt den 87iger mal mit,
> Wenn es Dir hilft kann ich aber am Freitag
> ...


 
also das mit dem wetteralah wird klappen 
und das mit dem kutter ausbuddeln....habe ja die woche über zeit#t ob das langt#c 
ach ja sind immernoch grosse krebse vor ort:c !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> ach ja sind immernoch grosse krebse vor ort:c !!



:#2: Hmm schön in Knoblauchbutter :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

dafür leicht gross genug lach....


----------



## Nordangler (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

werde wohl mit meinen Söhnen mitmachen.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

sauber sven das wollte lesen!!!!also dann morgens bei mir ok!tel. nochmal!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Cool Promis! Muss ich mich dann rasieren?

Der Boardie "knutemann" hat mich gerade angeschrieben
er sucht nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. 

Hat noch einer einen Platz frei?


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Cool Promis! Muss ich mich dann rasieren?
> 
> Der Boardie "knutemann" hat mich gerade angeschrieben
> er sucht nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit.
> ...



Hab ostsee7 diesbezüglich grad angeschrieben.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Da NOK Angler nicht mit kommt,
ist bei mir noch ein Platz frei#6 
Wer will?


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@ Torsk1 Halt den Platz mal für Wolfgang (Knutemann) warm, 
falls Björn schon "voll" ist :q (der Urlauber)


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Geht klar wenn er will!
Ich werde aber überwiegend Troll´n


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, wäre ich auch gern dabei. Wo kann man dort slippen? Schickt doch mal ne PN mit weiteren Infos. Danke.

@wemmi02: Norbert, fährt Du mit Deinem Boot? Wann willst Du denn in Kellinghusen losfahren? Mein Boot steht bei Thiessen ja praktisch direkt bei Dir um die Ecke. Eventuell können wir ja einen kleinen Convoi starten #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

läuft dein motor wieder?unser mechaniker ist nicht dabei!!
in damp hattest ja leichte probs. damit


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

also zur Zeit schaut es so aus

1.Ostsee7(Boot voll)
2.TorskNi(Boot voll)
3.Torsk1(Boot voll)
4.Wemmi02
5.Nordangler+?(Boot voll)
6.Knutemann
7.Dorschschnappi
8.NOK Angler(?)
9.Ostseeangler87(?)
schöne Truppe die sicher noch grösser werden könnte #6


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Wie jetzt NOK kommt doch mit?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt NOK kommt doch mit?


ist ein ? hinter wusste er noch nicht!


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Fährt der Knutemann jetzt bei dir mit Ostseeangler?
Sonst hätte evtl. mein Vater noch lust mit zu kommen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

nee bin leider schon voll
steht oben in der liste aber dorschschnappi hat ein grosses boot evtl könnte er ??!!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> läuft dein motor wieder?unser mechaniker ist nicht dabei!!
> in damp hattest ja leichte probs. damit


 
Junge, was hast Du bloß für ein Elefanten-Gedächtnis? |kopfkrat :q 
Die "Motor"-Probleme hatte ich im Juli, weil sich die Rändelmuttern auf dem Gas- und Gang-Bowdenzug verstellt hatten. Neu eingestellt - Klebeband rüber - fertig :m 

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, wo es überhaupt hingehen soll. Das liegt ja schon fast in Norwegen |uhoh:. Eigentlich schade, um die schöne Angelzeit, die einem "netto" flöten geht. Gib es da wenigstens eine anständige Slippe in einem Hafen in der Nähe. Ich zahle lieber und fahre anschließend ein Stück als vom Strand aus zu slippen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

hä wie norwegen ...apenrader bucht!!!
also das sind ca. 5m bis zum wasser sollte kein ding sein


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Torsk1 Halt den Platz mal für Wolfgang (Knutemann) warm,
> falls Björn schon "voll" ist :q (der Urlauber)



|wavey:Torsk1
Hast PN


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ja geht klar#6


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> hä wie norwegen ...apenrader bucht!!!
> also das sind ca. 5m bis zum wasser sollte kein ding sein


 

Na, Deine 5m sind für mich knapp 180 km pro Tour. |uhoh: 

@Torsk1: Ich kann Dir leider noch nicht zusagen, ob ich Deinen Vater mitnehmen kann. Das würde sich erst sehr kurzfristig entscheiden. Zudem hat mein Kumpel Dirk immer ein "Vorkaufsrecht". Den habe ich aber noch nicht gefragt.

By the way, mein "Ostsee-Tanker" ist übrigens gerade mal 4,08 m lang. Soviel zum großen Boot.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Angel-Tageskarte in Dänemark aus? Kann man die dort vor Ort erwerben? Irgendwo habe ich hier im Board gelesen, dass man die auch Online kaufen kann. 
Habe über die Suchfunktion aber leider nichts gefunden (also bitte nicht gleich|splat2: )


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Das mit meinen Vater hat sich erledigt.
Eigentlich dachte ich an Knutemann das du den mit nimmst und ich mein Vater, aber egal.
Knutemann ist versorgt#6

Achso, Dänischen Fischerreischein nicht vergessen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Na, Deine 5m sind für mich knapp 180 km pro Tour. |uhoh:
> 
> By the way, mein "Ostsee-Tanker" ist übrigens gerade mal 4,08 m lang. Zuviel zum großen Boot.
> 
> ...


also vom parkplatz sind es 5m|supergri !
hatte deinen kahn grösser im kopf (so viel zum elefanten gedächnis).
und der NOK Angler weiss wo´s online geht!


----------



## Truttafriend (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Angel-Tageskarte in Dänemark aus? Kann man die dort vor Ort erwerben? Irgendwo habe ich hier im Board gelesen, dass man die auch Online kaufen kann.
> Habe über die Suchfunktion aber leider nichts gefunden (also bitte nicht gleich|splat2: )



guggst du hier www.fisketegn.dk #h


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Damit wir uns nicht Falsch verstehn, 
meinst du diesen Parkplatz:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja schaut gut aus ;-)


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Alles klar.
Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter Knutemann​


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

So, hier alos mal der Ostseeangler87, ACHTUNG "87". 
Ja geplant war ne Tour mit NOK Angler aus Neustadt, hätte natürlich gern gesagt, ok bestellen wir das Boot wieder ab und fahren bei euch mit, das Problem ist nur dass ich das Wochenende gerade im Urlaub war und das waren mal eben knapp 500€ die wech sind. Bedeutet also, dass ich das Geld nicht mehr zusammenbekomme für die Tour, da ich am 17.12 auch wieder raus bin und Autosteuer auch fällig war diesen Monat!
Wenn NOK Angler lieber bei euch mit möchte, kann ich das verstehen und muss das Boot dann halt wieder abbestellen, aber mitkommen wird diesmal nichts, wäre aber das nächste mal sehr gerne dabei!
Also, NOK Angler wird sich dann ja sicherlich melden wie es aussieht, ist halt seine Entscheidung jetzt!

Gruß Benny


----------



## knutemann (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter Knutemann​


 
Wenns denne direkt anne Autobahn liegt#c
Jepp#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

also zur Zeit schaut es so aus auf den booten wenn ich das richtig sehe|kopfkrat 

1.Boot:Ostsee7(Boot voll)-NOK Angler
2.Boot:TorskNi(Boot voll)-Wemmi02
3.Boot:Torsk1(Boot voll)-Knutemann
4.Boot:Nordangler(Boot voll)-Söhne
5.Bootorschschnappi??


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@ostseeangler87
echt schade aber beim nächsten mal sehen wir uns bestimmt:m


----------



## Torsk1 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Das ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht#6 #6 .
Sieht bestimmt gut aus wenn wir gemeinsam losfahren|supergri


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja bräuchten noch jemand der ein foto macht wenn wir auf tour sind---nach dem motto "auf Achse" lachmichtot...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und Erfolg, ich such jetzt mal nen Ersatz für das bestellte Boot!

Warte dann mal auf die Fangemeldung!

Gruß Benny

P.S.: Nächstes Mal bitte früher bescheid sagen, dann kann ich besser planen!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja okay benny wird bedacht!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Dankeschön 

Ist halt dumm gelaufen jetzt! Hätten wir früher bescheid gewusst, hätten wir nur gar kein Boot bestellen brauchen.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Die Liste sieht ja schonmal guuut aus :q
Auch wenn mir HD-ichgehlieberaufeinkonzert-4ever echt fehlt :q

Hab auf jeden Fall meine Cam dabei ein freundlicher 
Däne wird sich sicherlich finden der mal ein Foto macht.

Ansonsten mach ich das- bin eh nicht Fotogen... :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab auf jeden Fall meine Cam dabei ein freundlicher
> Däne wird sich sicherlich finden der mal ein Foto macht.
> 
> Ansonsten mach ich das- bin eh nicht Fotogen... :q


 
aber beim Fahren|kopfkrat  ach ja ich jage Basti(NOK) auf meinen bus|supergri #6 das wird das bild des Jahres:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

wie schaut es aus ?was haltet ihr von 7.30 abfahrt vom rastplatz wassersleben(flensburger umgehung richtung DK)?
würde bedeuten so zwischen 7.00 und 7.30 müsstet ihr da sein!!
Der Torsk1 und meine wenigkeit wissen wo er liegt bzw. wie man dort hin kommt!also falls fragen da sind bitte PM.:m

und WICHTIG --eure cam nicht vergessen!!wir wollen die jungs die nicht dabei sind ja mit bildern lecker machen!!


----------



## knutemann (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Abfahrtzeit ist o.k.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

so schauts aus!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Alles klar! Treffen 0700 auf dem Rastplatz Wassersleben!

Leute das wird sooo geil :q Digi und Videocam sind dabei


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@ NOK Angler & Rest Wie machen wir das mit den Wattis?

Jeder selber mitbringen oder der 
mit den besten Konditionen für alle?

Oder wir lassen den NOK Angler zur Strafe Akkord-Wattis-Buddeln! :q


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Abfahrtszeit um 07:30 ist ok für mich. Sollte ich eigentlich schaffen, wenn ich um spätestens 6 Uhr zuhause loskomme und nicht |schlaf: 


Wattis bringe ich mir mit. Werde aber wohl hauptssächlich Pilken oder Jiggen.


----------



## Torsk1 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

7.30 ist in Ordnung.
Oha ich habe das wort Angeln in den Mund genommen:
5 Süd-SüdWest für Samstag bis jetzt |uhoh:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> 7.30 ist in Ordnung.
> Oha ich habe das wort Angeln in den Mund genommen:
> 5 Süd-SüdWest für Samstag bis jetzt |uhoh:


 
sollte kein ding sein mit dem wind ist eine sehr ruhige bucht ---wir waren vergangenes We mit BB da vor ort bei 5 aus süd -südwest und es war ententeich!!!#6


----------



## Torsk1 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Das hört sich doch Gut an#6 #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ NOK Angler & Rest Wie machen wir das mit den Wattis?
> 
> Jeder selber mitbringen oder der
> mit den besten Konditionen für alle?
> ...


 
der NOK Angler schlägt freitag schon hier auf!!


----------



## NOK Angler (28. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Das mit dem Freitag auftauchen sollte bei der Wattie beschaffung kein Problem sein , gibt ja die Eimer-Salzwasser-Luftpumpen Methode zur Hälterung damit sie auch wirklich Knack-Frisch bleiben. 

Eher das ich nicht genau weiß wie das mit der Arbeit diese Woche ist. Bis jetzt sieht es so aus das ich immer erst um 17.00 Feierabend habe und denn nicht mehr zum Watties buddeln komme. Wäre sonst kein Problem , kenne ne Stelle wo ich die 200 Stk für alle Boote in etwas mehr als einer Stunde ausgegraben hätte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

MoinMoin!

Also auf Deutsch jeder bringt selber mit?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

das ist glaube ich besser,der NOK und ich werden evtl. für jedes Boot eine tiefenkarte bereithalten:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Aber bitte mit Kreuzen


----------



## Torsk1 (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Das mit der Karte find ich sehr gut#6


----------



## Nordangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Björn wir telefonieren morgen noch.

Soll ich für jemanden noch etwas mitnehmen?
2 hatten ja schon etwas bestellt.

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

So , werde gleich dabei gehen die Ausdrucke der Tiefenkarten zu machen. Jemand besondere Wünsche ??

Und ja Kai, du bekommst eine mit Kreuzen  :q .


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Björn wir telefonieren morgen noch.
> 
> Soll ich für jemanden noch etwas mitnehmen?
> 2 hatten ja schon etwas bestellt.
> ...


 
Wenn Du hast, würde ich gerne eine Packung Mini-Oktopusse für Pilk-Drillinge nehmen. #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> So , werde gleich dabei gehen die Ausdrucke der Tiefenkarten zu machen. Jemand besondere Wünsche ??
> 
> Und ja Kai, du bekommst eine mit Kreuzen  :q .


 
Zeigen die Kreuze, wo die großen Fische sind? Dann möchte ich auch eine mit Kreuzen :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

hmm die kreuze sind aus nur noch vierecke da:q !

ok sven tel. morgen dann! wann bist du zuhause?frühschicht oder spät?


----------



## NOK Angler (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Wenn Du hast, würde ich gerne eine Packung Mini-Oktopusse für Pilk-Drillinge nehmen. #h


 
HI Sven , pack die nochmal auf meine Bestellung mit drauf. Vorausgesetzt du hast die . Bei uns gibt es leider nur die großen.


----------



## Nordangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> hmm die kreuze sind aus nur noch vierecke da:q !
> 
> ok sven tel. morgen dann! wann bist du zuhause?frühschicht oder spät?



Kleine Octopusse habe ich leider nicht mehr.

Habe Spätdienst. Bin also bis 13.00 Uhr zu Hause. Laß uns gegen 10.30 Uhr telefonieren.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Habe Spätdienst. Bin also bis 13.00 Uhr zu Hause. Laß uns gegen 10.30 Uhr telefonieren.
> 
> Sven


 
musst dann anrufen weil ich draussen in meiner "Räucherrei" bin und was wohl Räucher:q


----------



## Nordangler (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

OKI. Werde ich dann wohl mal machen.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

MoinMoin!

@ Björn kannst Du mal die Teilnehmerliste 
aktualisieren bzw neu einsetzen?


----------



## wemmi02 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Haste angst das er dich vergisst  Kai




Ich pass auf dich auf  brauchst keine angst haben

Norbert


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Fürs Protokoll (Teilnemerliste).

Also ich komme bestimmt, aber voraussichtlich alleine (mein Kumpel Dirk kann wohl seinen Bereitschaftsdienst nicht tauschen).

Das macht aber auch nichts. So werde ich Schleppen bzw. beim Driften eine 2. Rute als "faule Angel" einsetzen. Damit ist dann bauartbedingt mein Boot voll.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> Haste angst das er dich vergisst  Kai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muhaha bin ja leicht zu übersehen


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

da ich ja am Sa leider nicht kann, denke ich das ich morgen mal von Egernsund aus zu ner Schleppangeltour starten werde ... :q
mal schauen was sich da so an dicken Silberlingen (hoffentlich) so alles rumtreibt :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Moin Jörg!

Na dann mal Petri Heil! :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

also zur Zeit schaut es so aus auf den booten wenn ich das richtig sehe|kopfkrat 

1.Boot:Ostsee7(Boot voll)-NOK Angler
2.Boot:TorskNi(Boot voll)-Wemmi02
3.Boot:Torsk1(Boot voll)-Knutemann
4.Boot:Nordangler(Boot voll)-Söhne
5.Bootorschschnappi (Boot voll, da mit Ruten verbaut)

gut so Kai? 
__________________


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da ich ja am Sa leider nicht kann, denke ich das ich morgen mal von Egernsund aus zu ner Schleppangeltour starten werde ... :q
> mal schauen was sich da so an dicken Silberlingen (hoffentlich) so alles rumtreibt :m


 
evtl. kommen NOK und ich mal zur slippe deinen evtl. fang bestaunen!


----------



## knutemann (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> also zur Zeit schaut es so aus auf den booten wenn ich das richtig sehe|kopfkrat
> 
> 1.Boot:Ostsee7(Boot voll)-NOK Angler
> 2.Boot:TorskNi(Boot voll)-Wemmi02
> ...


Und wenn er es nicht kapiert hat, erklär ich ihm das gleich beim Bootsführerscheinlehrgang:m


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Was kostet n Bootsführerschein um und bei und wo kann man den machen?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

in der board suche müsste was sein!! habe erst neulich etwas gelesen meine ich.....
suche mal in meinen unterlagen aber glaube die preise schwanken doch sehr...und es ist schon etwas her!!


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

mußt mal im Forum suchen .... :m
hab vor ca 6 Monaten ca 550 EUR bezahlt würde den SBF See und Binnen .... Dauer: intensive 3 Wochen ...
machen kannst den in jeder Sportbootschule ...
.
.
.
können ja morgen mal telefonieren wann wir wieder in Egernsund anlanden, bzw. ob es sich lohnt und ob überhaupt was zu bestaunen ist ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

schau mal da.... http://www.wassersport-center.de/index.php?id=420


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mußt mal im Forum suchen .... :m
> 
> können ja morgen mal telefonieren wann wir wieder in Egernsund anlanden, bzw. ob es sich lohnt und ob überhaupt was zu bestaunen ist ... :m


 
ja bei mir kommt das ca. hin mit 250 euro!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ich danke euch! Dan werd ich mal anfangen zu sparen, da ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr n altes Boot geschenkt bekomme!


----------



## Nordangler (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Freunde waren heute zum schleppen draußen.
Ergebnis: reichlich Mefos und Dorsch.
Mefos waren alle um die 40 bis 45 cm und wurden daher releast.

Dorsche bis ca. 70 cm.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

na, das hört sich doch schon mal gut an ....   :m
nun krieg ich heute Nacht bestimmt kein Auge zu ... |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Oh man lansgsam fängt es an zu krippeln:q .
Hab heute mal mit einen Kollegen geschnackt, der sachte mir das in Dänemark nur 2 Ruten pro Person erlaubt sind|kopfkrat  .
Ist da was dran?


----------



## NOK Angler (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

soweit ich weiß , ja.

Sollte aber trotzdem reichen um den einen oder anderen guten fisch auf die schuppen zu legen.


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

oha .... das war mir aber auch noch nicht so richtig bekannt ....
war da des öfteren mit 4-6 zugange .... |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk1 (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Wie ist das denn darf ich denn mehrere Ruten an Bord haben oder auch nur 2 pro Person?
Ich denke da an 4 Schleppruten und 2 Pilken.(Die beiden Pilkruten ausser betrieb beim schleppen)
Oder heißt es denn das ich die ja hätte benutzen können, wie es so schön immer heißt


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Moooin!

Danke Björn super Listsche 

Ich mach den Schein bei der Marinekamemradschaft Nienburg, daher hab ich echt geniale Konditionen. 
See&Küste kosten 425 Euros da ist vom Zirkel über Bücher bis zur "bistdueskannst" Fahrstunde alles drin.

Die Prüfungen werden im April statt finden also alles schön locker. Boardie knutemann macht auch mit!


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@Torsk1 : denke mal das nur dabei haben nicht das problem ist , sondern nur das angeln mit mehr als 2 problemem machen könnte.

@all : Habe meine Sachen soweit geapckt und fertig im Áuto verstaut. Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr morgen denn ohne uns angeln müssen , da wir wahrscheinlich wegen Überladung noch vorm ersten Hotspot sinken werden !!#t 

WArte eigentlich nur noch auf die letzten Kalmotten aus dem Trockner und denn geht es los nach Flens !!


----------



## Nordangler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Habe meine Sachen auch unter Dach und Fach. Bis morgen dann.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

jupp ich bin auch fast fertig nur noch zum angelshop mit NOK und was besorgen....näää sven:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ach ja...ich war fleissig gestern !habe geräuchert und bringe eine probe mit für euch #6 damit ihr auch schön drillen könnt und nicht einen schwäche anfall bekommt!


----------



## Nordangler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Vieleicht stoßen noch 2 Bekannte dazu. Dann wären wir doch schon mit 6 Booten vor Ort. Oder sie bekommen mit Belly.
Werde auch für morgen Pilker (40 gr. und 60 gr.) mitnehmen falls jemand Interesse hat.



Sven


----------



## wemmi02 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Na Jungs :q  seit ihr auch schon nervös ?

Habe nun alles fertig  morgen um 5,30 geht die Fahrt  los,

werden ca 7,15 in Flensburg sein.

Fahre mit  Dorschschappi im Convoy und holen Torsk-Ni 

beim Puff   |gr:   in Legann ab. 

Eine erholsame Nacht wünscht euch  

Norbert  #6 


Ps:
Bringt eure PMR Funken mit|krach:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Vieleicht stoßen noch 2 Bekannte dazu. Dann wären wir doch schon mit 6 Booten vor Ort. Oder sie bekommen mit Belly.
> Werde auch für morgen Pilker (40 gr. und 60 gr.) mitnehmen falls jemand Interesse hat.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau Sven, bringe mal bitte Deinen Bauchladen mit. Falls ich morgen nichts fange, kann ich dann wenigstens Shoppen gehen  

So, ich muss jetzt in die Heia. In 7 Stunden geht's los. Ich bin so heiß, ich kann wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht schlafen.

CU


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

war ne schöne Tour gestern .....
aber windtechnisch wieder hart an der Grenze |uhoh:
beim letzten Besuch in der Förde hatte ich ja überhaupt rein gar nix aufm Echo ....
gestern Schwärme und Sicheln ohne Ende, ein ganzes Rudel Schweinswale ... :k
sah einfach nur top aus !
leider keine Mefo trotz 7 Schleppruten ... #c
aber spannenden Doppeldrill 2er schöner Dorsche ! 
insgesant 3 Dorsche gefangen und ich glaub ne neue Lieblingsecke entdeckt ... :m
wünsch euch heute viel Erfolg - denke Dorschtechnisch müßte da ne Menge gehen bei 14-15m |wavey:


----------



## Torsk1 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Schneider:c :c :c .
Beim Trolln nichts zu machen und mit Wattis war auch nichts.
Die Ecke ist aber Goil!!!
Werde morgen noch mal mein Glück in der Geltinger Bucht versuchen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

kein schneider|supergri |supergri |supergri 

2 lütte platten und ein riesen wittling von ca.12 .............cm|supergri 

sonst arsch kalt wegen dem wind und dauerregen leider .
aber ein schöner tag mit echt coolen Boardis|wavey: 

@ Torsk 1  
echt geniales boot das du da hast!!!!!!#h 

@ Nordangler.......waren billige mottis oder#h


----------



## Torsk1 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

*aber ein schöner tag mit echt coolen Boardis|wavey: *

Das muss ich auch sagen!!#6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

freut mich das der trip ok war ....
hatte ja schlepptechnisch auch nicht so viel mehr Glück ....
*hier* nochmal Bilders ....
war klasse mit den Schweinswalen - hatte ich in der FleFö zuvor noch nie nich gesehen ...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Bei uns leif glaube ich um einiges besser in Neustadt, wobei wir auch das erfolgreichste Boot waren! Wir hatten insgesamt glaube 29 Dorsche (keule88:13 ; Mein Kumpel Daid: 8 ; Ich: 8(aber den größten  )) und 3 Mefos (David 2: eine mit 39 zurück, andere 51 ; Ich eine auf Pilker 45). Wir haben eigentlich den ganzen Tag nur geschleppt und nur für 5 Minuten gepilkt und in der Zeit habe ich die Mefo auf meinen Pilker gefangen!
Bis 12 Uhr hatten wir 3 Dorsche und von 12.15 bis ca 15 Uhr ging es dann Schlag auf Schlag, oftmals alle 3 Leute an den Ruten |supergri
War schon geil und hat echt ne Menge Fun gemacht! Der Größte Dorsch hatte 67cm, die anderen lagen alle zwischen 50 und 60cm außer 2 Stück bei 45cm, kein Untermaßiger!!! Sehr geniale Tour und geiles Wetter, Wind war aber schon recht stark, lies nachher aber nach!


----------



## Keule1988 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ja muss ich auch sagen hat richtig spaß gemacht :m muss aber koregieren hatte nich 10 sondern 13  die sich in meiner Kühlbox versteckten mein größter war 62 cm :k . 
Bei mir wollte leider keine Mefo beissen aber dafür habe ich mehr Dorsch gehabt und einen super Tag auf der Ostsee . Könnte morgen gleich wieder fahren :m   Ja der Wind war schon doof weil der immer von der Seite kam und so ein genaues Lenken nicht leicht war und wenn dann noch ne Fisch dran war dann hatten wir uns auch mal im Tüdel :c  aber naja passiert auf Kutter beim Pilken auch oft   und war ja auch kein problem es wieder auseinander zu tütelm |rolleyes . Bin beim nächsten mal auch wieder dabei :m


----------



## gerwinator (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

petri heil jungs :m 

@Ostseeangler87: waren die mefos blank? die beiden letzte woche die mein kumpel hatte waren angefärbt

schön dass schleppen so gut lief #h 
lustich is das die fangzeit genau die selbe is wie bei mir letzte woche.
aber für nen 67er dorsch brauch man nich unbedingt mitm boot raus, geht auch mit fliege von land :g  
aber ich hatte den nich, ich hatte heute ne gefärbte mefo, aber immerhin!!

gruß
jascha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Die waren alle drei blank! Nichtmal ein Ansatz von Färbung zu sehen! Meine auf Pilker habe ich an der Unteifentonne Pelzerhaken gefangen an der Kante wo auf einmal nur noch 3 Meter sind! Soll auch ne gute Mefostelle sein, solltest du mal Probieren, weit genug reinwaten solltest du dort können!

Den 67er Dorsch fängt man auch hin und wieder aus der Brandung, aber die meisten Dorsche waren kanppe 60cm und das hat man in der Brandung nicht und mit Fliegenfischen kenne ich mich ned aus


----------



## Nordangler (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Jo war echt ein geiler Tag auch wenn meine Söhne und ich nur drei Riesenwittlinge von knapp 10 cm hatten.
Die Ecke ist aber interessant und wird mich wieder sehen.
Auch noch anzumerken. War eine tolle Truppe!!
Man sieht auch ohne Fisch kann man ne Menge Spaß haben.

Björn war teuer die Seeringler.  ;-)
Nichts damit gefangen, aber dabei noch bei dir in Kreide stehen.!!! grummel.  ;-)

Sven


----------



## gerwinator (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@Ostseeangler87

weisste zufällich was achim hatte? isn blonder kerl so ende 20 und war zusammen mit nem dunkelhaarigen los, der knaller schreibt mir nich was die gefangen haben....


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Wenn die auch von Neustadt draußen waren, hatten sie auf alle Fälle nicht viel. Da war noch ne dreier Truppe die hatten n paar Dorsche aber nicht iel, dafür aber ne menge Wittling.
Wir sind als vorletztes wieder in de Hafen eingefahren, daher weiß ich leider nicht was die anderen gefangen haben, außer die die nach uns kamen, aber 3 Boote haben wir unterwegs gefragt und ne 2er Truppe war da bei 1 Dorsch und sonst nur Wittling.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

So, das war ja wieder einmal ein glatter Schneidertag in *Dänemark* (auch wenn man meinen sollte, dies hier ist der Neustadt-Thread ).
Vielleicht sollte ich mein Profil ändern von Fängtmeistnix in Fängtnienix :c .

War aber trotz des Schietwetters und der bescheidenen Fänge mal wieder klasse, alte und neue Boardies zu treffen. Ich fand vor allem super, dass alle, die zugesagt hatten, auch wirklich erschienen sind --> Respekt! War schon ein beeindruckender Convoy, mit 5 Booten durch Dänemark zu brausen.

Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen. Das nächste Mal aber bitte mit :s . Wie wär es denn mit Neustadt? (um mal wieder hier den Neustadt-Thread fortzuführen :m ).
Nein, im ernst. Neustadt gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsrevieren.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Joa, wir waren in Neustadt auch erfolgreicher als ihr in Dänemark


----------



## gerwinator (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

moin,
ich hab eben ma mit meim kumpel telefoniert, der is gestern wegem "starken wind" zu hause geblieben.... als ich ihm von euch erzählt hab hat er sich glaub ich in der fussmatte vor seiner haustür festgebissen |supergri #h


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Bin zurück von der Geltinger Bucht.
1 Kleine MeFo und einen Namensvetter.
War genauso Tod wie in Dk.
Und dann noch festgefahren, da war der Tach auch gelaufen für mich.|gr: 
Gefischt wurde von Norgaardholz bis Langballigau, im tiefen sowie im flachen.
Echolotanzeigen-nix und wieder nix.

Danke nochmal an den Waatangler der mir geholfen hat#h .

Wo ist der Fisch bloß hin?


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



gerwinator schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab eben ma mit meim kumpel telefoniert, der is gestern wegem "starken wind" zu hause geblieben.... als ich ihm von euch erzählt hab hat er sich glaub ich in der fussmatte vor seiner haustür festgebissen |supergri #h




Das kann ich mir vorstellen! Also morgens war ich auch schon am überlegen weil wir gute 4 wenn nicht sogar 5 hatten, aber es hat dann nachher abgeflaut, gegen Mittag nochmal auf 4 und danach wieder so bei 3 rum! Also es war noch gut zu Angeln ohne Probleme und Erfolg hatten wir ja auch!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Hi #h 

das man in Neustadt auch Fisch fängt #6 , immer wenn wir dort waren sind wir als Schneider nach Hause. Bei uns heißt die Gegend darum auch das Tote Meer |supergri Also nochmals #6 für alle die dort fangen, wir sind wohl einfach zu Doof für die Ecke |uhoh:


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> das man in Neustadt auch Fisch fängt #6 , immer wenn wir dort waren sind wir als Schneider nach Hause. Bei uns heißt die Gegend darum auch das Tote Meer |supergri Also nochmals #6 für alle die dort fangen, wir sind wohl einfach zu Doof für die Ecke |uhoh:



Ach Quatsch vllt nur die Falsche Angelmethode!
Wie gesagt auf Pilker haben sie dort auch nur Wittlinge und 1-2 Dorsche gefangen!


----------



## Ayla (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Moin,
Waren die letzten 3Jahre immer ein WE mit dem Kutter um
Abenraa draussen .3 Jahre kaum Fisch .Dieses Jahr war ich
mit 12 Vereinskollegen los .Der Beste hatte in 2 Tagen 
6 Klieschen .Dorsch null !!! Wollte euch den Mut nicht nehmen .
Falls die Tour im Mai -Juni noch mal losgeht komme ich 
mit . Im Frühjahr klappts dort besser .Unsere Vereinstour findet
ab 2007 jetzt woanders statt .
#hAyla


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

So, hier kommt der Beweis: Trotz schlechter Fänge und miesem Wetter war die Stimmung zumindest bei diesen 3 Boardies doch hervorragend
von links nach rechts: Sven (Nordangler), Norbert (wemmi02) und Kai (Torsk_NI)


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Na das sieht doch gut aus 
Schön dass ihr wenigstens ne Menge Fun hattet!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

hehe ... schönes pic ! #h
von wo seit ihr eigendlich los ????
ich hab mir vorgenommen nächstes mal bei Winden aus S an der Flefö von Langballigau aus in See zu stechen ....
am Fr bin ich von Egernsund aus rein, aber wegen dem Wind dann einmal ganz rüber auf die andere Seite und dann fast bis nach Habernis geschleppt ....


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Wir sind direkt neben der Fähre nach Barsö (Genner Bucht) los.
Wind S/SW mit 5. Im Windschatten ist dort Ententeich wie man auf dem folgenden Bild (Boot von wemmi02) sieht. Nur wenn man weiter raus fuhr, wurde das ganz schön kappelig.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

jo, da kann ich nen Lied von singen als ich vorletztes mal mit Thosk1 auf der Geltinger Bucht unterwegs war und dann den Landschatten bei strammen SW bei Habernis verlassen habe ... |uhoh:
ok ... immer gut zu wissen wo man mal ins Wasser kann mit nem Kleinboot ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

hoffe das der wind am we weg ist #c will meinen neuen "DOWNRIGGER" testen :q :q  .
Mal schauen ob ich das auch hin bekomme|kopfkrat #6


----------



## knutemann (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich das auch hin bekomme|kopfkrat #6



Wärst mal bei Torsk1 mitgefahren. Zum Schluß konnt ich mit den Dingern schon ganz gut umgehen:m
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Mensch Wolfgang MOIN MOIN:q 

naja ich bringe mir das selber bei .
sonst wären wir ja nur 4 boote gewesen und das sah sicher besser mit 5 booten im gespann aus:m hätt gerne das profil gesehen so wie die Apenradener:q :q

aber zur not kann ich dich ja anmorsen !du bist ja nun quasi ein spezi


----------



## knutemann (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> aber zur not kann ich dich ja anmorsen !du bist ja nun quasi ein spezi


Kein Problem#h
Kanst gern mal im Frühjahr machen. Die paar Meter bis rauf zur Kyste#u


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

das halten wir fest alles klar!!!!
da starten wir erneut einen versuch mit kleinbooten in der fl-förde.denn da ist fisch!!!!!!
evtl. wohnt dann der NOK Angler schon in flensburg....


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

is wirklich ganz easy mit den DR ... :m
hab es ja auch erst ein paar mal gemacht und keine Probleme ...
die meusten Fische brachten nachwievor aber immer meine Ruten mit SD ... |kopfkrat #c 
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja nächstens mal mit von der Partie zu sein #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja jörg das hätte was !
werden das aber kurzfristig machen muessen wegen dem wetter.


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Da hat Wolfgang recht#6 .

Und immer schön den Daumen auf der Multi lassen|supergri .

Will Samstg auch wieder los, warscheinlich von Fahensodde aus#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Da hat Wolfgang recht#6 .
> 
> Und immer schön den Daumen auf der Multi lassen|supergri .
> 
> Will Samstg auch wieder los, warscheinlich von Fahensodde aus#6


 
wo slipst du da denn? im kleinen hafen?
da könnte ich mir glatt ja mal was abgucken ....|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Hmm,
wo ist bei dir der kleine Hafen?
Du fährst den steilen Berg herrunter und dann Links wo sie auch immmer ihre kleinen Jollen zu wasser lassen, da ist irgentwie eine Kamerradschaft, komm jetzt nicht auf dem Namen.
Da einfach 5 Euro in den Briefkasten schmeißen und gut ist.
Ist eigentlich nicht schlecht da, Ochseninseln gegenüber(Anni|supergri ) und da ist auch ein Loch da stehen die Dorsche.
Meierwik zum schleppen ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Schau mal hier:


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

hört sich ja gut an ... gibt ne Menge tips zum einslippen hier ... :m haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden wie es so aussieht auf der FleFö ... |bla:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja die stelle kenne ich gut!aber da ist eine schranke vor .....fahre da morgen mal runter und schaue mal ,du meist da neben dem lütten restaurant oder ?

und welcher briefkasten|kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@ Torsk1
glaube wir müssen uns mal auf ein pils treffen mit ner karte und stellen beschreibung machen


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

wie Schranke?
Weiß ich jetzt nicht.
ich werd da jetzt mal hinfahren, ist ja nur 1000m Luftlinie von mit aus.
Bis gleich#h


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> ist ja nur 1000m Luftlinie



du hast das gut .....  .... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

na von mir ca.5000m*g* aber vom büro nur 1500. he he


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

:c:c:c
da seht ihr mal warum ich nicht sooft bei euch bin ... 
180-190 Km ...


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Alles Frei#6 #6 
Steht auch ein Schild an der slippe "Werfen Sie die Slipgebühr von 5 Euro in den Briefkasten des Hafenmeisters, slippen auf eigene Gefahr".
Für Preller ist die Slippe auch Videoüberwacht


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

naja Jörg 
jeden tag ostseeangeln ist auch langweilig:q :q :q :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Alles Frei#6 #6
> Steht auch ein Schild an der slippe "Werfen Sie die Slipgebühr von 5 Euro in den Briefkasten des Hafenmeisters, slippen auf eigene Gefahr".
> Für Preller ist die Slippe auch Videoüberwacht


 
wie geil....dann sollte ich mir das echt mal überlegen mit dem we!
mal schauen was "die"frau sagt|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Bei der Windrichtung wie sie es vorausgesagt haben ist es auch geschützt dort.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

stimmt Kim!
und auf der seite der förde geht der dorsch auch richtig gut zur zeit!!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ich hoffe es#6 .
War letztes We an der aussenförde, Tot.
Ein Dorsch auf einen Pinken Blinker(eigenbau), zum thema "Schwule Dorsche":q :q


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ich denke das vor Langballigau bestimmt einiges gegangen wäre letztes WE  |kopfkrat
zwar "nur" 3 schöne Dorsche beim Schleppen, aber Schwärme, Echos und auch Sicheln ohne Ende .... :k
abgesehen davon sind da ne Menge klasse Kanten und an jeder irgendwas aufm Echolot ....


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ist das eine Beton-Slippe, die man mit dem Auto befahren kann?
oder müsste ich meinen Trailer dort (auch wieder) versenken? |sagnix


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

War es denn so Schlimm?

Ne ist eine Beton Slippe.
Wär ja auch ein bisschen dreißt für ne Strandslippe Geld zu verlangen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

bahnt sich da etwa eine neue kleinbootstour an?:q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

nur das mit dem parken ist da nicht so gut glaube ich,rein platz technisch oder Kim?


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Genau das überleg ich grad.

Ich hab noch nie eine Straße mit soviel "Parken verboten" Schilder gesehen|uhoh: .
Was hälst du davon das wir uns beide da morgen mal treffen, um die Lage zu schecken, Björn?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ab wann kannst du


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ich bin ab 4 zu hause


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ok das dürfte ich schaffen bekommst gleich pm!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

am besten ihr 2 bastelt gleich nen slipführer für die FleFö und Umgebung ... #6
ich fand Egernsund wieder top und falls wieder Südwind nächstes mal wollte ich nach Langballigau ...
aber da scheints ja noch ne ganze Menge mehr Möglichkeiten zu geben ... :m
tendenziell zahl ich auch lieber 5-10 EUR als (allein) mir ein aufm Strand abzuwürgen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

In Langballigau bist du mit 15 euronen für *einmal *slippen dabei.
Hatte damals mit meinen Kollegen 27 Mark für einmal Boot rausholen bezahlt.#d 
Seit dem ist der eh zu enge und versnopte Hafen für mich Tabu.
Dort gibt es aber legger Fischbrötchen#6 :q


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss ?????
das kommt ja gar nich inne Tüte ... #q
im slipführer vom BAC steht 10 EUR .... dachte für rein und raus wie meist überall sonst auch üblich .... 
da informier ich mich auf jd.Fall vorher nochmal ...


2. Langballig-Au: Von der Nordstraße in
Langballig, Richtung Langballigau zum Strand.
Vor der Brücke links in die Sackgasse. Nach 100
m rechts liegt die Slipanlage. Beton und
Holzslip mit geringer Steigung inklusive Steg.
Geeignet für Boote bis 7 m. Rangieren etwas
problematisch (soll aber verbessert werden).
*Slipgebühr: 10 Euro*. Kostenloses Parken auf
Parkplatz hinter dem Restaurant.


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Da wurde mir sch.... erzählt, sorry.
Hab grad auch nochmal nachgeschaut.
Wir haben damals 27 Dm bezahlt, ganz sicher.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

egernsund ist schon super!gleich tief auch für grosse boote geeignet und kostenlos parken direkt an der slippe aber was sag ich das? ist ja bekannt!!für südwind tendiere ich meist zur geltinger bucht was ja bestens bekannt ist!

@ HD 
glaube ich habe hier schon soetwas wie einen slippenführer gesehen im AB


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

da--- www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66123


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

jo supi !
dann mal eure Infos an MS mit weiteren slipanlagen da oben zum updaten dieses Threads .... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> jo supi !
> dann mal eure Infos an MS mit weiteren slipanlagen da oben zum updaten dieses Threads .... :m


 

gesagt getan pm ist raus#6


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Oder einen eigenen Thread der nur für die Förde und Umgebung ist#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

denke der grosse ist okay weil wir die hier oft fischen es ja eh wissen und die anderen brauchen dann nicht für jede bucht bzw. förde extra suchen.
oder!!??

eher eine erweiterung auf DK


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Da haste recht#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Oh man Ihr könnt es einem aber ganz schön schwer machen....

Das nächste Mal wird bei mir irgendwann im Januar sein bis dahin werd ich mich wohl erstmal auf die Monsterhechte in der Weser konzentrieren...  müssen :q


----------



## Fischbox (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Ich werde am WE auch an der Förde unterwegs sein. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich mein Boot wirklich slippen werde. Mal sehen wie sich der Wind entwickelt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja in Langballigau slippen und die AF im Landschutz befischen. Jetzt lese ich hier von einer Slippe in Meierwik und schaue mir das auf der Karte an. Das liegt ja für südliche Winde auch sehr geschützt. Mal sehen was wir jetzt machen...|kopfkrat Fischtechnisch scheint die Innenförde ja momentan die bessere Wahl zu sein.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja da hast du recht gute und richtige fangmeldungen bekommst du auch bei dsangelsport.de brauchst nur anzurufen .....und dir wird geholfen!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

@ torsk1 
ich denke ich steige morgen nicht ins Boot weil meine Torte schon ein wenig am meckern ist ..........


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Naja macht nichts.
Dann bleibt mehr Fisch für mich übrig  .
Ich werde berichten was du verpasst hast|supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Und wieder Schneider#d .
Nicht mal ein Biss.

Kann mir mal einer den Fluch von den Schultern nehmen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Oh man... Auch wenn es schon langsam kälter wird 
irgendwie wollen die Jungs wohl noch nicht...


----------



## Nordangler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Hier noch ein Foto von der ersten Minute!!

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/992/ebay1030yf6.jpg


----------



## Nordangler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Hoffe das ihr es öffnen konntet.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Jau Sven klappt alles.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

ja auf dem bild ist wemmi noch draussen.
aber schönes pic sven........


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

heut grad nochmal nen büschn aufgerüstet ... :m
2 weitere Dive Master + eine Baltic Trolling ....
nun soll es bald mal richtig losgehen ..... |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: kleinbootstour am 2.12!!*

Hehe wenn wir mal so viele Fische fangen 
würden wie wir an haken haben was? 

Hab aber auch noch schnell die Seekarten für mein
GPS besorgt und den Vorfächervorrat aufgefüllt :q

Jetzt erstmal AngelTV gugge bis denne!


----------

